# Shrimp Sauce Piquant - TNT



## Scotch (Jun 7, 2009)

Made this for dinner last night. Hadn't made it for a few years and had forgotten how good it is. 

Shrimp Sauce Piquant is a classic Cajun dish, although there are as many versions of it as there are Cajuns. This recipe includes both a simple roux (very Cajun) and Cajun-style mirepoix (onion, celery, and bell pepper instead of carrot). 

It's actually very easy to make and fairly easy to put together. It's only mild spicy, and you can adjust that by altering the amount of cayenne pepper and/or Tabasco. No photos as I was rushed, but it is a pretty dish! 

Printable version attached. 

_*Shrimp Sauce Piquant

*_¼     cup cooking oil
2     tablespoons flour
1½    cups chopped onion
⅓     cup chopped green pepper
⅓     cup chopped celery
2     cloves garlic, minced
1     one-pound can tomatoes
8     ounces tomato sauce
3     tablespoons tomato paste
1     tablespoon ketchup
1     tablespoon finely chopped lemon zest
1     tablespoon sugar
1     teaspoon Worcestershire Sauce
½     teaspoon Tabasco Sauce
½     teaspoon salt
⅛    teaspoon cayenne pepper
1     pound shrimp, peeled and deveined
¼     cup chopped scallions
¼     cup chopped parsley
    hot cooked rice (for serving)
    lemon wedges (optional)

1. Heat oil in non-stick Dutch oven over medium heat; add flour and cook, stirring frequently, until dark brown in color, about 5 to 10 minutes.

2.    Add onion, green pepper, celery, and garlic and cook until tender, about 5 minutes.

3.    Add all remaining ingredients _*except*_ shrimp, scallions, parsley, and rice; simmer one hour, stirring occasionally.

4. Just before serving, add shrimp and bring to boil; add scallions and parsley cook just until shrimp are pink all over and tender, about 4 to 5 minutes.

5.    Serve over rice with additional Tabasco Sauce and lemon wedges if desired.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds good and cajunish - 
I might up the heat myself and add
lots of garlic!

Thanks for sharing


----------

